# New SUV in Naples 40HP ETEC



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Met Mel in Okeechobee yesterday to pick up my skiff. Will have it in the water tomorrow and have more pics too


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats man! Enjoy that thing down in the 10K!


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> Congrats man!  Enjoy that thing down in the 10K!


Yea, she is going Tarpon fishing tomorrow.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! I love mine.


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

Anytime you need a another person in the boat, I am in Naples as well.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sweeeet...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice boat!

Looking forward to the numbers with the Etec so I can compare with my Tohatsu.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Sweet ride. see u out there for sure.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

nice,,, how long was the process,, start to finish


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> nice,,, how long was the process,, start to finish



I know the wait is over 4 months now if that will help you out at all. I ordered one back in the middle of March and it hasn't gone into the mold yet.  

Sharp looking boat Long_Live_Snook!


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> nice,,, how long was the process,, start to finish


About 4 months. I ordered just as Ankona started to get really busy. From what I can tell so far it was worth it.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

what was the final cost?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> what was the final cost?


Ummm... I doubt he's gonna post that on the open forum. Just sayin.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> what was the final cost?


A lot less than a new Hewes, Hells bay, Maverick etc, and it so far it looks like I can do the same stuff as friends with those boats.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > what was the final cost?
> 
> 
> A lot less than a new Hewes, Hells bay, Maverick etc, and it so far it looks like I can do the same stuff as friends with those boats.



If you ever plan on spending any more money on the boat all I gotta say is trim tabs.  Day and night difference getting on plane with a unloaded or loaded down boat.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> > > what was the final cost?
> >
> >
> > A lot less than a new Hewes, Hells bay, Maverick etc, and it so far it looks like I can do the same stuff as friends with those boats.
> ...


I have Lencos going on there today.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

so,,the suv does need trim tabs,cool,,,cuz ankona says they dont but i was thinking it does


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I owned SUV 17 with a 30 HP Honda on it. I am all about trim tabs on skiffs and I was all about tabs on the SUV. Until I got on the skiff. In my opinion, it doesn't need tabs. I ran a tiller and if I got into a quartering wind, I just shifted my weight one step either to the left or right while driving from the rear deck. I planed very quickly (around 11 MPH). You could probably do the same with a center console set up as far as shifting your weight. Some people feel more secure with tabs and that is their choice. It's a matter of personal preference and what makes you most happy with your skiff.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> so,,the suv does need trim tabs,cool,,,cuz ankona says they dont but i was thinking it does


I think that it is true they don't "need" them. However, If you are used to running a boat with them, it's hard to go to a boat that does not have them. It's more of a connivence thing than anything else.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > > > what was the final cost?
> > >
> > >
> > > A lot less than a new Hewes, Hells bay, Maverick etc, and it so far it looks like I can do the same stuff as friends with those boats.
> ...


Good deal. I'm ready to hear how you like them! 

As to you others... it doesn't need them but if I had not had them last week with my 250 pound step dad in the boat, along with my 110 pound mom, we would have been miserable. Yall have to remember I'm in La. I travel a long ways from the docks.. I put well over 70 miles on my boat in two days of fishing.


----------

